# Bridge DSL modem with wireless router



## iamdobu

I want to set up a wireless home network. I have a computer in my office and want to setup a computer for my son in his bedroom. I have a ZyXel P-600 series DSL modem with service through Earthlink. I purchased an Airlink Super G wireless router model: AR430W. I was told I had to bridge them.
How do I do do this?


----------



## TerryNet

"... bridge them ..."?

What do you mean?

Is the ZyXel P-600 series DSL modem a modem/router combo? If so then one way is to put it into bridge mode (bypasses the router function). But there is another way, that some would say is easier.


----------



## Skydawg

He means the modem acts as a router at the moment, and it can't act as one when he connects the modem to an actual router. He has to turn the modem into a bridge, either your ISP can walk you through that, because you will need the IP address, and possibly a password to access the modem, or, you should have a user's guide that will tell you how to do it. I just did a walk through with a client's ISP because they had set up their modem wrong, and had to make it a bridge, took 5 mins once I was in.


----------



## iamdobu

I called my ISP and they said since I had an airlink router and didn't buy 1 from them they couldn't help me.


----------



## Skydawg

They won't help you because you pay for one computer to connect to the Internet, and if you are going to use a router they assume you will be using more then one computer and won't let you into the DSL modem.  This link, someone had a similar problem, gives you a link to the user manual, and getting started guide, you should be able to work it out with those. http://forums.techguy.org/networking/489661-configuring-dsl-modem.html GL!


----------



## TerryNet

How do you know that "ZyXel P-600 series DSL modem" is a "Zyxel Prestige 645M-UHP ADSL modem"?


----------



## Skydawg

> If it's a member of the Prestige P-645-A1 Series here is some info. (corrected) http://www.zyxel.com/web/support_dow....php?sqno=1320
> 
> EDIT: OK, I messed up the above link. Just go to www.ZyXEL.com and find your way around.
> 
> If it is instead a member of the P-645 Series, there is a link to that from the above.


That is from the post I referred too...I referred to the post because it was similar, and could possibly help him out, I never stated it was a Prestige...........


----------



## TerryNet

OK, thanks for unconfusing me.


----------



## invalidusername

What if the airlink is configured as access point?

Connect modem to one of the LAN port of Airlink
Connect main computer to the another LAN port of Airlink.

Follow the instructions below. If won't hurt to try it"

http://www.airlink101.com/support/i...pport_client=b2c0a94e845d158e508030691efae6f6


----------



## Skydawg

By default the routers are set up as routers...he would have had to specifically http'd into the router and turned off routing. But, never hurts to look.


----------



## invalidusername

Yes, I would try to turn off the routing in Arilink and using it as acess point


----------



## Tony Smith

hi... to bridge the zyxel p 645 m uhp modem... u need to connect the modem directly to computer.... pull up the internet explorer and type in the address bar 172.16.0.254/setup
u will be on zyxel p 645 m uhp modem page... where u will find a tab called " HELP"

Under the Help Tab u will see an option called Advanced Setup
Click on Advanced Setup... then u can see a check mark on an option DHCP/NAT/PPPOE mode as ENABLED... put a check mark on DISABLE and just beneath it u will see an option FORCE SELECTION ABOVE... which should also be checked.... then go down the page and u see an option called SUBMIT / SAVE SETTINGS.... click on it...

wait for the modem restarts... and ur modem is now under bridge mode...

To confirm it... go to Run in Start Menu... and type CMD over there...and press enter...
u will be on a dos command screen... type the following command IPCONFIG and press enter...
the modem ip under bridge mode will be IP: 169.254.XX.XXX
subnet mask will be 255.255.0 and there will be no default gateway

Regards
Tony Smith
Home Networking Dept
Earthlink Inc.


----------



## Tony Smith

hi... to bridge the zyxel p 645 m uhp modem... u need to connect the modem directly to computer.... pull up the internet explorer and type in the address bar 172.16.0.254/setup
u will be on zyxel p 645 m uhp modem page... where u will find a tab called " HELP"

Under the Help Tab u will see an option called Advanced Setup
Click on Advanced Setup... then u can see a check mark on an option DHCP/NAT/PPPOE mode as ENABLED... put a check mark on DISABLE and just beneath it u will see an option FORCE SELECTION ABOVE... which should also be checked.... then go down the page and u see an option called SUBMIT / SAVE SETTINGS.... click on it...

wait for the modem restarts... and ur modem is now under bridge mode...

To confirm it... go to Run in Start Menu... and type CMD over there...and press enter...
u will be on a dos command screen... type the following command IPCONFIG and press enter...
the modem ip under bridge mode will be IP: 169.254.XX.XXX
subnet mask will be 255.255.0 and there will be no default gateway

Regards
Tony Smith
Home Networking Dept
Earthlink Inc.


----------

